# Four Seasons Fractional at Costa Rica or Punta Mita



## TravelTime (Aug 1, 2021)

Does anyone own a Four Seasons fractional in Costa Rica or Punta Mita? If so, can you describe the process for making reservations and the process for exchanging between these two resorts?


----------



## zentraveler (Aug 2, 2021)

Last I knew both of those were lotteries for Four Seasons Aviara owners.  And in 22 years we have never hit the lottery.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 2, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Last I knew both of those were lotteries for Four Seasons Aviara owners.  And in 22 years we have never hit the lottery.



Yes but I am asking about if there are any owners of Four Seasons Costa Rica or Four Seasons Punta Mita on TUG. I won the lottery on my first try and loved Four Seasons Costa Rica.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 17, 2021)

Wondering if there are any Four Seasons fractional owners on TUG for either Costa Rica or Punta Mita? Does anyone know if there are any owners forums outside of TUG for these properties?


----------



## zentraveler (Aug 17, 2021)

I wish . And interested in the answer as well.


----------



## dherring (Aug 22, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> Does anyone own a Four Seasons fractional in Costa Rica or Punta Mita? If so, can you describe the process for making reservations and the process for exchanging between these two resorts?


I have sold multiple resale units at the Four Seasons Punta Mita as well as the Costa Rica property and am acquainted with many owners.

What questions do you have?


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 22, 2021)

dherring said:


> I have sold multiple resale units at the Four Seasons Punta Mita as well as the Costa Rica property and am acquainted with many owners.
> 
> What questions do you have?



Thank you for responding. I am especially interested in learning about the fractional at Four Seasons Costa Rica. Below are some of my questions. When answering, can you indicate whether you are talking about Costa Rica or Punta Mita.

- How happy are owners with their fractional? Are most owners long time owners?
- How easy is it to resell if you no longer want it?
- How easy or hard is it to get the reservation dates you want?
- What are the fractionals at the two properties selling for?
- If you own Costa Rica, how easy is it to exchange into other properties esp into Punta Mita?
- Since you are not allowed to rent at Costa Rica, what do owners do with their time if they can’t visit one year?
- Do most owners of Punta Mita use or rent their time?

Thank you!


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 22, 2021)

I have never owned Four Seasons, but did take the sales presentation at Punta Mita 12 years ago. We loved the product, but the price is high relative to other timeshare options.

My recollection is that all owners submitted a list of reservation priorities each year, and they went through in a specific order (so everyone got first choice some years). My sense was that some weeks (ie 52, 7) were very competitive and you couldn't count on getting them often.


----------



## RCorsa (Mar 6, 2022)

I own at Punta Mita since 2016.  We absolutely love  it and go at least 3 weeks a year.  Plus it very easy to go to other FS properties as we have been to several (costa rica, Jackson hole and this summer vail)


----------



## dherring (Apr 8, 2022)

RCorsa said:


> I own at Punta Mita since 2016.  We absolutely love  it and go at least 3 weeks a year.  Plus it very easy to go to other FS properties as we have been to several (costa rica, Jackson hole and this summer vail)


We will be trading into Vail in the coming years. How did you like the property?
I own [ ] units at the FSRC Punta Mita as well as Costa Rica and Jackson Hole.

_[*Moderator Note*: Ad-like comments have been deleted because the TUG Posting Rules do not allow advertising in the public forums.] <--SueDonJ_


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 8, 2022)

dherring said:


> We will be trading into Vail in the coming years. How did you like the property?
> I own [ ] units at the FSRC Punta Mita as well as Costa Rica and Jackson Hole.
> 
> _[*Moderator Note*: Ad-like comments have been deleted because the TUG Posting Rules do not allow advertising in the public forums.] <--SueDonJ_



You may wish to use Conversation -PM 
to reach @RCorsa that way click on the blue TUG user name & follow the prompts.


----------

